# confused between two laptops Samsung NP350V5C-S06IN and Sony VAIO SVE15118FN



## vipulchandani (Oct 12, 2012)

i want to buy a new laptop with atleast 2 GB graphics card n i7 3rd gen

checked alot n finally stuck between these 2 laptops 

Sony VAIO SVE15118FN or Samsung NP350V5C-S06IN

i thinking to go for samsung because of its higher configuration and less price but on the other side i think that performance wise sony viao will b better

really confused between the two...i know about viao..they are best performance wise...bt i have no idea about samsung..investing 55k for a samsung laptop..will it b worth it???

plzz help me out guys that which 1 to go for...or plzz tell me some better option


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 12, 2012)

vipulchandani said:


> i want to buy a new laptop with atleast 2 GB graphics card n i7 3rd gen
> 
> checked alot n finally stuck between these 2 laptops
> 
> ...




Worst configurations by sony in every notebook ,its just a show off
Go with samsung its worthy and rest you may conversate with sam users in this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159661-samsung-series-5-550p-laptops-thread.html  specially pratyush is a very helpful person
Best notebook with 650 high end graphics 

Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook .It was earlier available at 58000

Here's the list

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech
Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 13, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> Worst configurations by sony in every notebook ,its just a show off
> *specially pratyush is a very helpful person*


Thanks For that bro..
@OP grab Sammy b4 prices hike again


----------

